# ahhhhh she's here



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

And she is an adorable little thing but YOUNG!

Will tell more when ive done kids pancakes lol poor kids got pushed aside for a bunny


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

glad she's ok! how do the babies look? piccies me thinks


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I cant get pics just yet as im leaving her in peace but she looks like she has dutch in her but she is agouti.

Babies look tiny compared to mine lol

OK we need a name but it has to be something different mean luck or something similar


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

FÉLICITÉ: French unisex form of Latin Felix, meaning "happy" or "lucky."

DESTINY: English name derived from the vocabulary word, from Latin destinare, "to establish, make firm," hence "fate, fortune."

she sounds gorgeous!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i like destiny


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

frags said:


> i like destiny


me 2  x x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> OK we need a name but it has to be something different mean luck or something similar


fluke
fortuna
godsend
karma
kismet
prosper
serendipity
victoria
destiny
happenstance
hazard
felicity
halcyon
happy
hope
rosy
salvia (=saved)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

FELICIA: Feminine form of Latin Felix, meaning "happy" or "lucky." 

LAIMA: Lithuanian name meaning "luck." In mythology, this is the name of a goddess of fortune.

FLICKA: Pet form of English Felicity, meaning "happy" or "lucky

GWYNETH: Welsh name derived from the word gwynaeth, meaning "luck, happiness." 

USHARA (&#1488;&#64309;&#1513;&#1464;&#1473;&#1512;&#1464;&#1492: Hebrew name meaning "fortunate." 

Personally I like Flicka  there is a really good film about a horse called Flicka, as well as meaning Luck, it also means Beautiful Girl which is why the horse was called it.

Serendepity also means Luck apparently.

*Heidi*


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

destiny my favourite xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awww bless her, poor little love. im glad you fostered her. 

This goes to show that there are some really awful people in this world (the person who dumped her) and there are some really lovely compassionate people too (like you and everyone else involved in saving her)

Well done you xxx


When she is settled, i look forward to seeing piccies 

ETA Destiny is my fave


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> awww bless her, poor little love. im glad you fostered her.
> 
> This goes to show that there are some really awful people in this world (the person who dumped her) and there are some really lovely compassionate people too (like you and everyone else involved in saving her)
> 
> ...


 see not all breeders are bad


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

frags said:


> see not all breeders are bad


:laugh:  no you're right and you're a good example of a lovely one,  there are a few good breeders on these boards


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Heres roughly what she looks like 
Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2f/Rabbit_(agouti)_02.jpg


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

awww cuteness!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

> Heres roughly what she looks like
> Google Image Result for http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2f/Rabbit_(agouti)_02.jpg


Awww :001_tt1:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sarah, was lovely meeting you and your sister.

Oh and my car now stinks!!!

The bunny was really stinky lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Actually is your name sarah? lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhhh so glad you have her Fraggy waggy! 

I like Destiny too!

x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oooo and destiny's childs lmao


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

lol what are the names of destinys child? i'll have a look. . .. . 

kelly rowland,

Beyonce Knowles,

michelle williams,


so you got some girls and boys names for the babie

girls-

beyonce,

kelly, 

michelle.

Boys- 
Knowle

Rowland 

and william


dont particulary like girls names, but boys names are pretty random lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh i love the name Destiny, so glad everything went well, keeping my fingers crossed for the babies x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

The thing im worried about most is that the babies were born indoors last night so the cold may get to them.

Keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

hello sorry didnt know you had started one! I am loving the name destiny!! Yes my name is Sarah, very nice meeting you too. I am glad she is settled and all is well so far. Ty for taking them. Febreeze for your car me thinks! heehee


----------



## sophia17 (Aug 11, 2009)

Awww Im so GladFrags Has Taken Her and Babies on!!

Hopefully all goes well, and cant wait to see pictures of her!! xxxxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

How are they All tgis morning frags? X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed they are all ok this morning,xxxxx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Destiny is cute... if you like shorter versions of the name Desty and Tiny (or 'Teeny') work too!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Good morning, how are they this morn frags?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well i put the box straight into the hutch and put some food and water in but nothing has been touched and she is still in the box.
I can sort of see movement and here squeaks so im presuming babies are ok but im worried about handling her or babies as its still early days.

Sarah when she was at your sisters house did she jump out of the box herself at all? im wondering if she is a bit weary of jumping out.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

She did try, but barbara wouldnt let her, Thing is it took her from the other noght till about 1pm to finally start feeling secure enough to start trying to get out. So maybe she is just getting used to the hutch?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ive just got her out and she is now eating, ive cut the side of the box down too


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

oh thats fantastic news!!  How are the babies?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad shes eating, hope babies are doing well,


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

ahhhh glad she has started eating... hope the babies are doing well cant wait for piccies!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

umber said:


> ahhhh glad she has started eating... hope the babies are doing well cant wait for piccies!


there is pictures on the other thread,.....


----------

